# Official Tivo site?



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Just found this and it appears to be an official Tivo blog site all about the UK boxes 

http://blog.tivo.com/tag/tivo-in-uk/


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

my slight mistake, seems as though it's just the one post in the main Tivo blog site. But hopefully more will follow. Along with a revamped Tivo.co.uk site?


----------

